# Should I accept this trade?



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

bansheejoel said:


> Couldnt agree more, cousin has a ice 45 and its a POS have to turn the sens all the way up to pick up a jig in 10 FOW. If you like ur vex, stick with something you know works.


That's wierd. I have a 35 and it picks up a 2.5mm fiskas just fine. He might want to try calling humminbird. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckmaster48134 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would do it trade him


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

bansheejoel said:


> Couldnt agree more, cousin has a ice 45 and its a POS have to turn the sens all the way up to pick up a jig in 10 FOW. If you like ur vex, stick with something you know works.


 
Check the battery, my electronics act up when they get low voltage.

Two of the guys I fish with swear by their 55s, seem nice to me but I wouldn't fish with anything but a graph myself.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Just do it! HB are less prone to interference. I sat across from a buddy last year who was using a vex, all he was doing was getting pissed about catching interference from others...I had no issues at all.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

NO, there's something to be said for simplicity. If it's not broke don't fix it


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

Crazy Axe said:


> Tell him you want to field test side-by-side.. But don't let him come along cuz it might make him change his mind :evil:




Good I-dear


----------



## bauerj8 (Jan 20, 2010)

never buying anything but a vex.


----------



## jasona44 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would keep the vex, not only because they work awesome but because there service is excellent!!! Had my fl8 about 10 yrs and about 4 yrs ago it spent a couple days in the water when I went through on the bay. Well last year it started acting up and I thought I was gonna have to replace it, but I sent it into them and they are replacing the motor for me for 75 bucks!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Slabhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

Ice 55 sucks had one for one trip took it back and got an fl20! Battery last four hours had to turn gain all the way up to fish 18 fow. Keep the vex!


----------

